# Sweets from Kuwait - delicious - cake snickers



## Abdullah (Aug 22, 2008)

hi

cake snickers 








:: Loads:: 
2 cups flour 
1 and 1 / 4 cup sugar 
3 eggs 
Yogurt cups 
Quarter cup Vegetable oil 
foster clarks-baking powder- a large spoon 

:: The way:: 
White put mixers and whipping for 5 minutes 






Then add sugar and continue mixers 






Then add oil and cups and Yogurt cups continue mixers for two minutes 







Then we baking powder add flour mixture gradually to minutes and well 
Picture 










Chinese bakery and processed fat butter and flour 







Then poured on a mixture and go into the average temperature oven for 40 minutes

















Leave it to cool slightly and then put above mixture snickers ..


We need to mixture snickers 
6 the size of a small snickers 
Cream 
Fourth finger butter 


Cream butter and put snickers on fire and calm 






Even melts and snickers good shape thus becomes 





Then installed on mixture and leave to cool slightly before filing 
Description ------- 




The diocese possible one when the Lakers face and To give a beautiful (This did not apply) 
*Now eat cake* 






*Copyright Abdullah. discusscooking.com*

Note: 

If not understand any step they asked me to explain 
Kuwaiti because I do not speak English well

Did you like?


----------



## stinemates (Aug 22, 2008)

That looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## babetoo (Aug 22, 2008)

looks wonderful

babe


----------



## pdswife (Aug 22, 2008)

Your English is fine!
Keep posting and reading here and it will get even better.

smiles, Trish


----------

